# 2016.
2016.           -     ?

----------

.
      ?   ? ,  ,.)

----------

(),   4-   .         ,  .     ,       ,     (   ,   ).        ,  . ...    , ...        . ,  .   (-1)    .

----------

!

----------


## 08

!     4- ,   ,     ,     - 2014 .   ?

----------

.  ,    ,             ,     ,     . 4-       -   .

----------

> .  ,    ,             ,     ,     . 4-       -   .


  -  .

----------


## _Olchik

.   -  (8-800-222-22-22) ,       ,      (https://rmsp.nalog.ru/search.html).      -  ,  .

----------

.     ?   ,      .   ,     .

** .   .

----------


## saigak

,       (   -       ,     2017     ) .   .

----------


## Kalita

> (-1)    .


  1.3   ,    ,   .

----------


## 08

,   .  ,   ?

----------

( ..        20 )   ,  ?

----------

,   .
          .   : "       2001   2014     .            ."
      ,    ,            14,      ,      ,         .       ,     -  30 ,    ,  ,  .
     -   14          ?

----------

> ,   .


  . 
    .      - "".
  .

----------

> ,   .  ,   ?


    ?        .

----------

> . 
>     .      - "".
>   .


         .

----------

> .


.  ,        .
   30 . ,   .

----------


## MarusiaME

?          ?
, ,     ,   ,    ...    .  5-  /...
   -    ,       ...                ,         (  ).

----------


## GORKA

.  ,   ,     . ,      .     . ? ?

----------

! :Super: 
**  :Cool: 
 ! :yes:

----------

,  -       .

----------


## tv06

20      -  - -   
 -1          -

----------


## saigak

> ,  -       .


 .   :Big Grin:

----------

> ( ..        20 )   ,  ?


  .   19.01  :  2    ,    ,       ,  ...  3   ().      .   ,    .    .     .         ,  .     (  ).      ,        ,      .  4-      .

----------

> ......     .   ,    .    . .......


  !     ?
           ,       . 
  ,      .

----------

> ,       . 
>   ,      .


  !  :Smilie:

----------

> .  ,   ,     . ,      .     . ? ?


      .     - .      .

----------


## MarusiaME

> .     - .      .


  . -1       ,  ,          ...  18-     -   !.  . 
   ...
   . -     , .

----------


## zorro_z

> (   -       ,     2017     ) .   .


   , ! 
    ?
        2-    ., ..      1     .      ,     .
 -  ?

----------

> . -     , .


       .
           01.01.2017      .     ,   .

----------

> !     ?
>            ,       . 
>   ,      .


 ,  .       ,         .

----------

> ,  -       .


 **   4 . .  .

----------


## saigak

> -  ?


   ...




> 2-    ., ..      1     .


 ...




> ,     .


...  ... ,   :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> 


     ...




> ,       .


 ?

----------

(),      ,     2016    (  )    ,            .

----------

> !     ?
>            ,       . 
>   ,      .


  ,    ,     . PS    2 :     .

----------

> ,  .       ,         .


     .    !  ,   ,      !

----------

> , ! 
>     ?
>         2-    ., ..      1     .      ,     .
>  -  ?


     ,     ???

----------


## saigak

> ,    ,     . PS    2 :     .


  . ..   .    , ,      ,    :      .

----------


## saigak

> ,     ???


   ...

----------

> ,    ,     . PS    2 :     .


   ...      ?        ,     .

----------

> .    !  ,   ,      !


-...  - ,  , , ,           .

----------


## MarusiaME

> .
>            01.01.2017      .     ,   .


    .     - .    -   , !

----------


## saigak

> , ,           .


  ?   :Smilie:

----------

> . ..   .    , ,      ,    :      .


    ,   ,    ,     ,   .      ,         .    (      ).   ,  ,    ,      ... ,          2    .         ,     ,     -2.

----------


## .

?

----------


## zorro_z

-       (). 
-    :     ?    5  .

----------


## saigak

> -       (). 
> -    :     ?    5  .


      :
   2016    ,
  , ,   2017 -  .

----------


## Nikost

> 2016    ,
>  , ,  2017 -  .


  :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## tv06

-

----------


## C

, ,        ,    .        .         ,    ?
        .,    - ?

----------


## .

> ,    ?

----------


## C

*.*,    .. ..
- ,      



> !     ?
>            ,       . 
>   ,      .
>  ,  .       ,         .


       ,      ,   ..
        . 
..       - ,    -  ..     ?

----------

,   4  2016 ,    (46.90) .  ,  .         .        (51.70)
   ? ,    4    ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


 .         ,  , ,

----------

- ,   2016   .      - ?       .         .       ,       .  ?

----------

